# Anyone else not successful with hypnobirthing?



## BoobyJuice (Jun 25, 2003)

Anyone who is currently practicing hypnobirthing, please don't read this. Part of having it work is only surrounding yourself with positive birth stories. That being said . . .

Anyone else not successful with hypnobirthing? Did you self study or have a hypnotherapist? Practice all the time? Was it just not what you expected or not work at all? Since there so much emphasis on this being in your mind, do you feel like a hypnobirthing failure?

I went through a private hypnobirthing class with a hypnotherapist. She even made me personalized tapes when the rainbow relaxation didn't seem to be working. I practiced nightly for 4 months. It didn't do a thing. It was an excrutiating labor and the hypnobirthing didn't help at all. I feel like I'm the only one - everyone just raves about it. Now I'm pregnant again (21 weeks) and trying to decide what to do for pain managment. Anyone else?


----------



## marice (May 6, 2004)

Yup me too.

I did the hypnobabies home study course, listened to the Cd's everyday like clockwork from 27 wks on and still felt lots of pain. Granted my labor was only 2 hrs long which I attribute to the cd's, I think maybe my first painful contractions were actually transition, but I was still disapointed that it wasn't completly pain free as promised.

Of course then I wonder if it wasn't my fault because I had doubts in the back of my mind that it would work.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Hi. I hope it's alright that I jump in here. I did not do hypnobirthing but I tried the Bradley Method. This too is presented as if it's "all in your head". You are supposed to be able to relax enough to get through the pain without medication. It was a total disaster for me. Although I did go 10 hours without any pain meds while I was on pitocin, the contractions suddenly got so painful that I was screaming and ended up getting an epidural. I don't see myself as a failure although I do regret that I needed medication. I think that everyone's labor is different. Some women have relatively easy labors with minimal pain. Some women have very difficult labors with excruciating pain. It is not something you can control. You are not a failure. You did the best you could and that's all that matters. JMHO


----------



## Kerlowyn (Mar 15, 2002)

*disclaimer* I truly believe Hypnobirthing is a wonderful thing, really I do. I know it works, I have seen it in person!***

I got the Hypnobirthing book, the tapes, the pamphlets...

I listed to the tapes every day, and at night before going to bed...

Honestly, I had a hard time taking it seriously. The text of the mediations made me laugh. One time my DH read one of the meditations from the book, so I could practice and relax, and I could not because the way he sounded was so 'un-natural' I just had a really hard time with it all, KWIM?







: It was just to cerebral for me.

My style of giving birth is to be well informed, in charge, and grunt and yell like a wild amimal


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

I'm going to straddle the fence on this one.

I took a hypnobirthing class, and truely loved it. I sought it out because ds's birth was not what I wanted. I felt very alone scared and out of control (this was just my feelings not what happened but still). I had many issues with ds's birth and didn't want to relive it.

Anyway since I had been through labor I knew what it was going to be like so I wasn't expecting pain free, and the instructor didn't promise that. I was looking for a tool to help me stay focused and in control. It did that. I didn't listen to the tapes as much as I should have, try doing that with a two year old and a full time job.

My birth with dd was painful, but managable. I was also hoping to go drug intervention free, it did that too.

I guess basically even though it wasn't pain free I'm glad I took the course.


----------



## BoobyJuice (Jun 25, 2003)

I kept meaning to get back to this thread and just kept getting sidetracked. My next questions is, what have you, or are you planning on using, since hypnobirthing didn't work?

I've had to excruciatingly painful natural births (one bradley, one hypnobirthing) - I'm not sure what else to try. I'm almost 22 weeks and feel like time is running out to prepare. Have you found something that works for you? Any suggestions?


----------



## 1ColoradoMomma (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi. I took a hypnobirthing class from a woman who said it could be pain FREE. After 90 minutes of pushing, I definitely was feeling pain







. Even though it wasn't pain free, it did aid me in getting dilated 9cm before I got to the hospital in a "reasonably" relaxed manner (most of it in the bathtub). I was also very calm between the pushing contractions. I don't know how one could experience those pushing contractions and think about a distant seashore or walking through the woods







. How can you not be in the moment??

Anyway, I want to get pregnant again soon and have another birth without drugs. I figure that it's just going to be another partial day of huge pain with a massive, massive payoff







. GOOD LUCK!!!!








Tracy


----------



## Kim2002 (May 15, 2004)

I was unable to get it to work for me during the birth. I had a private instructor for the Marie Mongan method. She came to our home and met with us 4 times (once a week) for 2 hours each time. I had a really hard time visualizing and getting into the right frame of mind during the practice sessions with the instructor. But I practiced every day during lunch and every evening with hubby, and was eventually able to fully let go and find that happy place.

Unfortunately, at the end of my pregnancy, I developed pre-eclampsia and was induced. I was so upset and enraged that my body had failed me, in addition to being completely scared out of my mind about the induction process. I just couldn't focus and find that happy place while under the influence of pitocin.

This pregnancy, however, has been much healthier than my first and I'm aiming for another NCB using hypnobirthing. I've been practicing my scripts each night and am finding it easier to get to that happy place this time around. Providing nothing freaky happens, I should be able to benefit from it this time around.


----------



## obnurse (May 18, 2004)

Just my 2 cents..
Although hypnobirthing is a great concept, (and I have seen the tapes where it works FABULOUSLY).. I have yet to EVER see it work like that in real practice. YES the mamas are more relaxed in early to active labor.. but I havent seen one that was able to get all the way through and say it worked great.
What I have seen is what you experienced, a great feeling of dissapointment with yourself that it didn't work like you thought. Each one of the mamas I have met blamed themselves. This is sad.. they all did a great job, and did what they needed to do to get through it.
I know that you have to condition yourself mentally that it will work to get it to work, but I just isn't fair that mamas are left feeling so bad with themselves when it DIDN"T work. We have many nurses that are trained in the methods, so it is not due to lack of support or interventions being offered that break her concentration.
In fact, I saw a mama almost get a c/s because she wouldn't push the baby out! The story was, she was just one of those people that didn't get the involuntary bearing down that she could breath the baby down with. The baby just sat there for hours and hours and hours and hours while she was fully dilated. The doctor was very supportive of her hypnobirthing, but after a VERY long while, he told her that if she didn't push (or at least try to get the baby moving) he would section her. Eventually, they vacuumed the baby out (with her consent). She was very dissapointed that the baby didn't move down on its own. I felt so bad for her, because she was just in such a funk mentally after the baby was born.
I wish you luck in your quest. I think ANYthing you can do to remain more in control and relaxed is great. I have found that water is a great comfort in labor and good supportive partner. Whatever comes naturally to you, DO IT! The only method that I have ever seen give a pain free delivery is an epidural... sorry!


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I don't think ANY method of birthing should be called "pain free". I just don't. I think it's irresponsible and reeks of when Lamaze and Bradley first began decades ago. It sets up women for failure. That is my biggest beef with hypnobirthing.

However, anyone that uses meditation or self-guided relaxation might find that it works well. You can't just use it at birth, though. It has to be something that is part of your everyday life that you incorporate into it with stress, etc.

I haven't seen it work - well, as it's advertised to work anyway - but I have seen some great relaxation and visualizations from the method.


----------



## Colorful~Mama (Feb 20, 2003)

well, i'm not sure i count cuz i didn't do a class. I had someone send me some hypnobirthing information sheets and the casettes. I practiced on my own for the last 3 months of my pregnancy, listening to the positive affirmation and relaxation tapes every night.

when i went into active labor the headset got thrown against a wall. I found myself doing old fashioned grunting and breathing and yelling at everyone lol.

didn't work for me


----------



## ChasingPeace (Oct 19, 2003)

It didn't work for me either, but I think a lot of it was because it was wrong for me. I did the Hypnobabies home course, practiced faithfully (although I always hated doing the finger-drop technique 5x a day--I usually only got in 3 x), and subscribed to the yahoo group. When my early labor started, I didn't want to get burnt out, and I wanted to experience the early physical sensations, so I waited to start until I felt pain. Then the pain was intense, I couldn't stand listening to the tapes, and I didn't feel like doing it. (I was really bitchy during my active labor). I ended up getting IV pain meds, and wanting an epidural because I was afraid of the pushing. Fortunately, my active labor went too fast to get an epidural and the pushing was nothing to be afraid of--I enjoyed it!

Reflecting back, I think I didn't want to disassociate from myself during the labor, and that's why it wasn't for me. Once I got to the pushing stage, I surrendered to it, and enjoyed the power of it. I'm planning to try Birthing from Within next time because I think it's more primal and focuses on dissipating fear--which is what I feel I need. Please let us know what you decide to do!


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

I probably shouldn't be here, as I plan on trying again with this pg, but with my first it didn't work for me. However, I only had free scripts which dh read to few 3-4 times each in the last month or so. Come labour ime, I couldn't relax enough as he read to me to get into it early on, so I gave up. This time I'm going to have the real stuff, and I am gonna make it work. If people can have major surgery without anesthesia this way then I can do it!


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

One thing I have heard can be wonderful during labor is water. If you've tried relaxation methods and felt they didn't work the way you would've liked, consider a waterbirth. I initially wanted to have a water homebirth but that didn't happen. First, my dh was way too scared about having a homebirth. I decided I needed him there comfortable and supportive rather than having an anxiety attack. Second, I could find a midwife who was willing do to my homebirth since it would've been a VBAC. Anyway, I ended up in the hospital where they have jacuzzi tubs for labor but they wouldn't let me use one because I was doing a VBAC and they wanted me on the monitor at all times.

I definitely don't agree with people or methods that tell you that you can have a pain free birth. It's just not possible. There is a reason your body feels pain, to tell you when something is happening. You need to feel that pain so that you know that it's time for your baby to be born. You are not a failure if things didn't go just the way you wanted. They never really do. Sounds like you all did better than I did. I was a med-free childbirth fanatic but when it came my time I ended up not only getting induced (which is the only part I regret but I still wouldn't change it) but I also got an epidural. When I look back at the whole picture I don't feel like a failure. I did what I could to prepare myself for the birth I wanted. Circumstances made it so that could not happen. However, I did have my VBAC without any other interventions. I got to watch my baby emerge in a mirror. It was one of the most beautiful things I've ever experienced (the birth of my first child be the other).

Labor and childbirth are the most difficult things a woman will ever do. If you have done it, you are not a failure.


----------



## rubysmomjess (Apr 23, 2004)

It think it's dangerous for any method to promise pain free. We took a bradely class (I read some hyponobirthing books, too) and the instructor would repreat at the begining and end of every class the labor would be painful, but that we could handle it if we relxed through the contractions as best as possible.
So from that perspective I think I could see how hypnobirthing could be helpful for relaxing through the pain, so it's less painful.
I walked through my contrax 'cause that was I how I could get though them and not focus on the pain (kind of like walking meditation in yoga-focus on the steps and the breathing, not the pain).

Good luck...best birthing vibes!


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

Little sucess here too

Although I have to say that I started kinda late and didn't listen every night and most of the time I fell asleep listening to it. Self study cd/ video course.

When labor started, my support person never put the cds in the player and I was too busy to ask. It worked on one contraction early on.

I ended up just breathing the best I could through each contraction. I read Ian May's new book and old book a bunch of times in the last few months and relied on my body knowing how to do this and it did.

It was hard, but managable. I couldn't have laid still during a contraction to use the hypbirth anyway. I was swaying in door frames and swaying in the water pool, I had to move my baby down and it was laborous work! Not something to ly still and relax kind of thing. I did rest very well inbetween contraction with some of the visualization tech from the cds.

All in all, I'll try it again from the begining of my next pregnancy. It can't hurt and it certainly was peaceful in preparing for birth.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

MarineWife wrote: "I definitely don't agree with people or methods that tell you that you can have a pain free birth. It's just not possible. There is a reason your body feels pain, to tell you when something is happening. You need to feel that pain so that you know that it's time for your baby to be born."

Actually, plenty of women have had pain-free, even pleasurable births. And there are other sensations that tell you that it's time for the baby to be born, so the pain is not necessary for that.

That said, there is often a good reason that the birth is painful, and no amount of positive thinking is going to change that. I too can't stand it when programs and teachers promise painless births.


----------



## wolfie (Jun 30, 2004)

Her husband and I coached and went to all the classes. But it all fell apart when the reality of labor and birthing hit her. Im sorry to say that the "hypno-educator" very smugly shared with the class that hypno will set you free of pain. I agree with pamamidwife, you can't say that birth will be pain free.
I had three via midwife @ Maternity center. Each experience and midwife were great and I felt every bit of pain anddiscomfort. I had long labors and big(10 lbs) babies. The thing that worked for me was yoga. and not just one class a week for six weeks. I did it almost everynight for about 4 mos and continue it now. When I did prenatal yoga, I was very flexible and had a grip on my breathing and was able to relax. For the nirth of my son, I squated with every contraction. Up until the pushing stage, I was in"control" . When I had to push , for only 15 min. he came out and I was filled with joy and exhiliration. I felt like I could have gotten up and run a 5k right there!.
But I think it is something that has to be a part of your daily life and it has to be right for you, i.e.: hypnosis, yoga, breathing, relaxation meditation. It should be what fits you best.
Good Luck!


----------



## BoobyJuice (Jun 25, 2003)

OK so those of you who are very knowledgeable about different types of births (midwives, doulas, nurses, etc) do you have any advice for precipitous labors? With my first I believe everything I had read (mainly focused on bradley stuff) about how you get to rest and refocus between contractions. I had contractions on and off for about a month. So when labor finally started I only had about 30 minutes of mild contractions before they became overwhelming. I was fully dialated 2 hrs later and then pushed for almost 3 more (dislocated my tailbone). After than overwhelming and painful labor I decided to try hypnobirthing. Fear release, relaxing through contractions, etc. For the second birth I also had contractions on and off for a few weeks. This time I had about 3 manageable contractions before they became overwhelming. I screamed for about 40 minutes, thinking I was going to either explode or die, and then had a baby in my hands. Total of about 45 minutes.

So, other than hang on it doesn't last long, what can you do for labors that are basically one long contraction? I don't get that break between them I've read about. I start with 60 - 90 second contractions and get about 10 seconds to breath. Any ideas, advice, anything?

Thanks!


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I don't know if there is a BETTER way to deal with precip labors than what you described. I know so many women say, "oh you're lucky! only two hours for labor?" and then the women I know with short labors feel anything BUT lucky.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

It sounds like you get to transition very quickly. Like the previous poster said, I don't think there's much else you can do than what you are doing. Transition and pushing are the supposedly the hardest parts.


----------

